# NYC - Repashy split?



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So my repashy has reached its 6-month (or longer) mark, and it's time to buy a newer batch. I've noticed that I've used maybe like, 10% of what I bought (only have 2 frogs haha). So I was wondering if there was anyone who'd want to split a pack with me so that so much doesn't go to waste?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Interested. Which supplements are you using?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh sorry, I guess I should have mentioned that. I'm planning on getting Calcium Plus and Vitamin A Plus.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I have some repashy Vitamin A that is marked for expiration in September. I also only used about 10% of it so anyone is welcome to whatever they want.

I also have a container of super pig that I probably won't come close to using all of before it expires.



hypostatic said:


> Oh sorry, I guess I should have mentioned that. I'm planning on getting Calcium Plus and Vitamin A Plus.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone is attending the June NYC frog meet, feel free to bring some to share. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/101937-nyc-june-gathering.html


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just so you guys know I am currently running a sale on Repashy. You can PM me for more info if you like. 
Buddy


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

JonRich said:


> If anyone is attending the June NYC frog meet, feel free to bring some to share.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/101937-nyc-june-gathering.html


Hmmm, you know, I think bringing little portions to the frog meet would make the most sense.

Alright, so I think what I'll be doing is splitting the $10 bags into tenths, so I'll have $1 portions. Quick, easy, and simple


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Hmmm, you know, I think bringing little portions to the frog meet would make the most sense.
> 
> Alright, so I think what I'll be doing is splitting the $10 bags into tenths, so I'll have $1 portions. Quick, easy, and simple


Sweet, i'll take one of each..


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey so I still have a $1 division or two of each supplement available (which is about 1/8 and 1/12 of a 4oz bag). The supplement bags were purchased on the 21st, and they were opened on the 22nd for splitting and to bring to the June NYC meet, and have been refrigerated since.

If anyone wants to meet with me at the Port Authority Bus Terminal before work for the supplements just send me a PM.


----------

